# I don't get this OHM's stuff



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

*i don't get this OHM's stuff*

okay, i'm looking for a good amp to power two 12" Pioneer 450-watts in a sealed box. i was lookin at the sony 1,000 watt amp, and this is what it said.

300 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms
600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms 
1000 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm

what gauge wire should i use to get 1 ohm, or 2 ohms, or even 4 ohms? anyone know? i always hear people confused about this and i wanna hit rock bottom and understand it!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

okay, i'm looking for a good amp to power two 12" Pioneer 450-watts in a sealed box. i was lookin at the sony 1,000 watt amp, and this is what it said.

300 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms
600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms 
1000 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm

what gauge wire should i use to get 1 ohm, or 2 ohms, or even 4 ohms? anyone know? i always hear people confused about this and i wanna hit rock bottom and understand it!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

If you haven't bought the amp yet, don't... Sony isn't that great for car audio...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

yea no duh, i was using at is an example. not to be rude or anything, atleast one person responded


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

ohm is the resistance that the speaker operates at. The amp that you are useing looks to be 1 ohm stable. What is the rating on your speakers?
If you wire the speakers in parallel you will cut your resistance in half. If you wire to 8ohm subs in parallel you will get a total resistance of 4 ohms. Two 4 ohm subs in parallel will get you 2ohms. Resistance in any parallel circuit adds like this (if you have 3 circuits in parallel. Rt= total resistance, R1, 2, and 3 is the resistance of each circuit. 
1/Rt=1/R1+1/R2+1/R3
You might want to post this in the audio section to get more help
Hope this helps 
Josh


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

ohms have nothing to do with the wire... to get 1 ohm, you want to buy a 1 ohm single voice coil sub, or a dual voice coil 2 ohm sub. its all about wiring... if you wire the dual voice coil in a series, you will have 1 ohm. hope that made some sense to ya... if not, here ya go...
http://www.eatel.net/~amptech/elecdisc/spkrmlti.htm 


read that


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

uh, you had that wrong. when you wire in series you double the ohms and when you wire in parallel you divide them in half. heres a simplier explanation
if you wire a single dual voice coil 4 ohm speaker in series you will have a 8 ohm load, if you wire them in parallel you'll have a 2 ohm load.

when you wire up multiple dual voice coil speakers to one channel in a amp you wire them up either parallel parallel or series parallel.
parallel parallel means you divide the ohm load of the speakers by 2 and then by the number of speakers
ex. you have 2 four ohm speakers, so you will have a 2 ohm load then divide it by the number of speakers which is 2 so then you have a 1ohm load.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

DA5785 said:


> *okay, i'm looking for a good amp to power two 12" Pioneer 450-watts in a sealed box. i was lookin at the sony 1,000 watt amp, and this is what it said.
> 
> 300 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms
> 600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms
> ...


ok first thing first you will not get 1000 watts out of that sony amp. Those subs are ok subs so i say get between a 250 to 400 watt amp. The only reason why i say 250 watt is cause i think those subs are only about 150 to 180 rms each. And as far as what guage wire most likely depending on what amp you buy 8 guage should work fine...just know if you run 4 guage that it will options to upgrade in the future. Stop by Car Toys on south hill but not best buy and if you want circuit city in fed way can help ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

DA5785,

I think the first question we need to ask is are you talking about speaker wire or the power and ground for the amp?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, if he's talking about getting a certain wattage from the amp to the speaker, then he's talking about the speaker wire.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

here's some help again



2 8ohms subs make 4ohms on a mono block

2 4ohms subs make 4ohms on a mono block amp

and if you take 3 4ohm subs that makes 1.5 or 1.3 ohms i think


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

your wire will make absoloutly no difference when it comes to the OHM rating of the subs and the impedance level of the amp! 

and i think ccroaddog meand to say 2 4OHM subs make 2OHMs on a mono block amp. and that is only if they are single voice coil wired in parallel.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

wires do matter. thicker the wire the less resistance. You can actually fix voltage problems just by using thicker wire. but you won't need anything bigger than 10 AWG with a POS Sony amp. JL powervalve amps accept up to 8 AWG for the speaker wire and some SPL systems use 2 and 4 gauge speaker wire.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

the gauge of a wire does not change the resistance of it. that is unless its a solid core (which will not be used in audio cases). Besides... the question asked was about OHMS in relation to wiring subs. this leaves me to believe that he wanted to know what the ohm ratings on subs and amps are. The length of a wire will effect the resistance but not the gauge... and never enough to make a difference in wiring a stereo.


----------

